# Calif Home Theater



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

I too am a newbie--not sure this is the right thread. Love this site!! ...just now getting together a home theater system in a smallish room [WAF]! Room is 10.5 x 16." I also expanded into a closet area for an additional 27 sq ft to allow room for TV stand and equipment storage. I do have 10 ft ceilings. Total space is approx 408 cu ft. Wife "not interested in home theater...so this all for me!
My starting configuration is as follows;
Sharp Aquos 37" 720P LCD TV; New Yamaha RX V661 A/V receiver; New OPPO DVD w/ HDMI out; Homebuilt Networked Computer / PVR [450Mb storage]. Speakers are Polk R30's for R & L, Yamaha for rears [NS A100XT and two Advent A 1122's I plan for center channel---one or both? No sub woofer for now until room layout is finalized. All speakers bought used--- until I can decide on whether an upgrade is necessary or cost effective do to room acoustics. I need guidance on best placement of speaker system. Long room [16 ft] axis or on short wall 10.5? Which would work better? No sound material on walls [WAF again]. Sound refections might be a concern. Any ideas / suggestion?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Welcome, dutch,

I moved your thread to the "General Discussion" area. 

I think your room is going to be bigger than 408 cu. ft. 10x16 = 160; 160x10 = 1600. And your room is actually bigger than that! 

I think you should only use one center channel. Two can lead to comb filtering, which won't sound well. If you find you're lacking in output or sound quality, step up to the next model, or change speakers. Yours isn't a small room, but it's not big, either. I think you should be able to have a fine theater in there! 

If it doesn't matter which alignment you use, I'd try both and see which one works better for you with regards to audio and video.

Good luck and welcome.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

denschultze said:


> .... Speakers are Polk R30's for R & L, Yamaha for rears [NS A100XT and two Advent A 1122's I plan for center channel---one or both? No sub woofer for now until room layout is finalized. All speakers bought used--- until I can decide on whether an upgrade is necessary or cost effective do to room acoustics. I need guidance on best placement of speaker system. Long room [16 ft] axis or on short wall 10.5? Which would work better? No sound material on walls [WAF again]. Sound refections might be a concern. Any ideas / suggestion?


Do you have a sketch of your room???? .... if you do, it will be a good idea to post it here to get opinions about the placement of TV, speakers, furniture, etc.:yes::yes::yes:... also, instead of using the two center channels (front), you can use one for the back and use it as a 6.1 ... in this case you will have Right, center, Left, Right Surround, Left Surround and Center Back Surround.

My Room is 9 x 18 x 8 and I have a 7.1 set up ... it works good to me.


----------

